# Help with cherry shrimp parasite



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello - I am looking for any advice/ information that people have on what this possible parasite could be. I have a pregnant female red cherry shrimp, and on her underside (mostly around the pleopods) it looks like there are several tiny white worms. They're incredibly thin and are probably about half a centimetre long at the most. They seem to be anchored to the underneath of the shrimp at one end of their bodies and wave around underneath the shrimp from that anchored point.

I've tried to read up on what this could be; I don't think they're planaria as they seem too small and not thick enough. I also looked up scutariella japonica but most of the photos I found seemed to show this parasite living just between the eyes.

I'm hoping to find out what these white worms are but mostly I'd just like to get rid of them before they cause any harm to the shrimp. My tank setup is a 7l tank with 1RCS and 3 orange tiny shrimp. All the shrimp were bought at the same time. There are a few plants that I moved in from my fish aquariums - which I believe did not have any parasites before. The shrimp were added to the cycled tank two weeks ago.

Any help would be very much appreciated!

-Jenny


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

I've come across this fungus on shrimpnow forum. Seems like this thing is rampant in the European shrimp stock. 


FIRST OFF, remove & quarantine that shrimp.

Tried to locate the thread that covers it with suggestions & pictures of the infection but I'm about to head out to a dinner party. 


Treatment if I recall requires some serious anti-fungal medication.


If you can get some photos of the tail area that's infected that will help someone give you a better diagnosis.

Good luck & have a great weekend. I hope someone can give you more info.


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

Scutariellas can also attach themselves to bellies or eggs of a shrimp


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Their behavior sounds like small leeches.... "anchored at one end." I'd consider Scutariella. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for your help so far. These are some pictures (best I could take I'm afraid) of the parasites in question.

After looking more closely, it seems that there are about 5-10 worms underneath the shrimp (not on the pleopods as I thought previously) but between the walking legs and the pleopods. There are a further two worms on the underneath of the uropods.

I'm almost certain it's not a fungus now, as the white parasites look more like worms and they move loads. The shrimp stopped in one place in the tank and started rhythmically beating its pleopods and the worm-things all recoiled away - so it looked like they didn't like being hit.

I've drawn arrows to the white worms in question.


image upload with preview



screenshot captor


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*What a coincidence. New shrimps I came home with had the same problem.*


Just found this about 5 minutes ago. Here's the worst case scenario if the worms run rampant. http://www.aquarimax.com/2012/04/11...aponica-and-more-on-apistogramma-cacatuoides/


Yesterday I returned from a mini road trip with 2 other members with a nice assortment of shrimp. After about 2-3 hour drip session, I had to release them before I went back out. 

When I got home at the end of the night & got a chance to observe the tank one of the shrimps scurried past the front & I saw the same thing, something EXTRA was moving around the legs.

Luckily for me, the ones infected with these worms are MALES. I also have some BROWN/yellow leech type worms too that are embedded slightly underneath their shells. Hopefully your female won't drop the eggs with this treatment.



A 10-60 second "Kosher salt" dip WILL remove BOTH types of worms. 


Basic parasite dipping solution is 1TBSP Kosher salt = 16oz of TANK water 


Keep in mind, it may take SEVERAL dipping sessions before the parasites release themselves.

Use 2 containers - one for dipping & another to hold the suspects till they're free of the worms.

Great job getting a CLEAR photo & highlighting the area. I have pretty LOW expectations when I ask for CLEAR photos. 



Here's one in the tank before I removed him for treatment. 



Here's 2 of my shrimps before I treated with the salt dip.




The 5 shrimp that I treated last night are still very alert & active this morning in a rectangular container with about 6oz of water from the main tank. 


Won't be able to respond till about 12 hours from now. 

Good luck.


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

Many many thanks for your help! The worms do look very similar to both your photo and the ones on that poor sakura shrimp!

Coincidentally, before reading your advice I decided I could no longer bear seeing all these worms on my poor shirmp so I read up on salt baths and set one up. I dipped the shrimp twice - first time seemed to remove most of the white mini-leeches and the second time round seemed to cope with the rest. I actually saw one come off the shrimp and then start writhing round on the bottom of the container I was treating the shrimp in.

I'm not sure what exactly was going on with the shrimp but on closer inspection, one of the larger leech-type worms looked to be yellow-brown colour when I pulled it out of the water. I would post a photo, except it would have been so difficult to take a shot of it. I wonder if my shrimps also had the same two kinds of worm as yours?

At the point I'm pleased that the treatment has appeared to work well! Bonus also that the female hasn't dropped her eggs either! I do hope that the strong salt won't have killed the babies though - they were about to be my first batch.

I'll monitor the situation and post again if the worms strike again. Thanks again for the help MSG.

-Jenny


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Very cool that you guys figured that out. Thanks for sharing your experiences! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

*The worms are back!*

My GOODNESS me! I'm glad I've been watching the other three shrimp in the infected tank. It turns out they all had the tiny tiny worms on their undersides too! These ones were much much smaller than the ones I saw on the pregnant female - if they hadn't grown thicker and longer on her I doubt I would have found them at all.

The other three shrimp have all been salt dipped and returned - as all four of them have it they're all back in the same tank as there's no longer a need to separate them. Needless to say, I will be boiling the gravel tomorrow and soaking all aquarium plants in salt!

It was so pleasing to dunk the shrimp in the salt water and watch with a magnifying glass as these tiny white intruders jumped off their host.

It's 10pm now, but in 12 hours time I'm hoping to be completely worm free. Good riddance!

(Should I inform my LFS? That's where I got all four shrimp from)


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

What type of filtration do you currently use on your tank? After converting liters into gallons, your tank is a little under 2 gallons. 

It's probably too late now assuming you've already done it. I would be very hesitant to BOIL the substrate so soon. The biggest concern killing with boiling the substrate is cooking the beneficial bacteria & possibly having your shrimp succumb through a mini ammonia spike.

Mini tanks usually come with pretty lame built in filters. 


What I plan to do with my infestation is...... observe the shrimp for the next couple days to see if any more parasites appear. I have 7 of this particular species of shrimp. All of them vary in color from dark to light blue. Anyway, it's the LIGHTER colored shrimp that allowed me to notice the worms. 

What freaked me out the most is after removing the translucent exterior hitchhikers, there were MORE parasites INSIDE the carapace. The darker the shell, the less chance you'll spot the worm. 3 of the 7 have opaque shells. 

The worms I've eradicated resemble WHITE leeches. It's obvious their bodies cannot tolerate salt. Very satisfying to see them squirm frantically once they're submerged in the saline solution. If you can get them to release their grasp off the host, they fall to the bottom & curl up in an attempt to protect themselves. 

After treatment, rinsing & QT session, I released all of the shrimp back into the main tank. Immediately spotted 1 with some problems lurking INSIDE the shell, so I immediately recaptured & QT'd. 

From what I've read from other people who've experienced this, removal will require some time & patience. I'm going to stick with the all natural remedy before I resort to stronger medication. In the next 48 hours, I think I'll be able to get the ones hiding inside the shrimp as well.


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got a Marina i25 in that tank.

Marina i25 Internal Filter: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

I haven't boiled the substrate - as luck would have it that pregnant female shrimp's eggs hatched this morning... I didn't want to upset anything in the tank for fear of killing off all the little shrimp as they'd be more vulnerable.

I was beginning to think that there might be worms hiding inside the carapace somewhere - a few (not many at all) really really tiny white worms are visible on the outside of the shell again. Either there are some worms inside that have come out or there are just a lot living in the substrate. Either way, it seems unlikely I'll be able to tell as mine's shells are pretty opaque.

I did mention this to my LFS, they were very embarrassed and apologetic. The guy said that if any shrimp died they'd reimburse me, and also that they'd be contacting their supplier. I'm not too bothered about the reimbursement but I'd just like to free my poor shrimp of these worms at this point!

Unfortunately it looks like the white leech saga has not quite come to an end yet.

How much/ often do you think RCS can stand to be salt dipped?


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

What did you cover the intake of your maina in-tank filter with so the shrimplettes don't get turned into crustacean paste??

RCS are supposedly quite hardy so if they're HEALTHY, they should withstand at least 20-40 dips maybe more. Also the TDS for my solution is around 5000. Since I anticipate needing to use it a few more times, I just leave the leftover solution in a small container & allow it to float on the surface of my tank. If I see an invert that needs treatment, I don't have to match water temperature or dissolve more saline. 

For example, this morning I spotted one of the parolees had a giant worm flapping through it's eye sockets. Caught & placed in the solution for a good 5-10 minutes & the worm still wouldn't let go. I had to use splinter tweezers to pluck the damn thing & boy was it fun to drop it the salt. * 

If your shrimp molts remove it from the tank. Here's why.... 


Offered food to a one of the lethargic ones that never showed any signs of infection. 
 *

I'll be glad when this is OVER. These 7 have been interesting to watch. I even noticed they change color at random times.


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

I got home from work today and could only count three (adult) shrimp - after looking around I found the 4th, dead behind the filter. It was the female RCS whose eggs just hatched...

Is it normal for shrimp to die after their eggs hatch? Or is it more likely that the parasites have caused this?

I've taken the body out, along with one other shrimp moult that I found.

-Jenny


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Panacur can usually knock out these and vorticella


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Time to make an inspection of my shrimp.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Hard to tell, I don't think you mentioned how long your tank has been established & what do you feed your shrimps. 

Yes, I've lost a female after it's hatched it's eggs. Stress could have been a factor. You did mentioned your shrimp had a few worms attached. Whenever I have berried female shrimp, I try to leave the tank alone so I don't trigger a premature molt. 


Most of my shrimps seemed to have 1-2 hitchhikers. The 1st dips went well, because the worms dropped off quick, these last few ones don't want to let go. Most of the shrimps didn't struggle much during the bath. 
Morda... I treated the tank with 1/20 of a dose of panacur 5-7 days before I introduced those 7 new shrimps. Took about 5 days for the hydra to start disappearing. 

Fenbenz is plan B. Have 19 doses left from this 1st packet.


----------



## mcfly (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, I have had problems with Scutariella japonica and other shrimp parasites. The salt baths are effective but as the eggs are usually unaffected you can get repeated infections if they have established themselves.

More salt baths will sort that if it happens though. On a small tank like yours (OP) the baths are a really effective solution since you only have a few shrimp but with larger tanks and more infected shrimp I find the best way is to treat the whole tank with a product called "No planaria" by Genchem.

It's 100% safe for inverts and it will wipe out Scutariella and other parasites in around 24 hours I don't think No planaria will effect the eggs either, but you do a three day dose and no water change and the residue (or other dosing a week or so after) will take care of the rest as they hatch.


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been dosing the dank with "No planaria". Right before I did that the situation got much worse, I could see these tiny white worms crawling on the glass of the tank. I think it's possible that there were also some planaria in with the other parasite that I saw on the shrimp, as they seem larger than the ones I saw on the actual shrimp.

I counted the baby shrimp - I have 10 in total. There should be three adult shrimp in there now, but one has completely disappeared off the planet! I can't find it anywhere. I have been checking each day so there's no way it died and got eaten by parasites...

I'm not sure if this is better or not - I certainly can't see any more little white worms, but equally my remaining shrimp seem sluggish and not very well. I think one is about to die as it's just rolling round on it's back in the tank...


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

This is very interesting..

I wonder if this is what is affecting my shrimp.
Anyone recently treated this with salt baths or no planaria ?

I am noticing some cherries that are carrying around very few eggs ?


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

Would Seachem Paraguard help with this ?


----------



## MPschenck (Mar 22, 2011)

I just started keeping shrimp recently and reading this thread today has freaked me out pretty bad so ordered some Genchem No Planaria just in case so I'll have it if I need it. Had to order it from the UK as I couldn't find any in the US. 

A couple of months on has No Planeria worked well for you? I read nothing but good things about after reading about it here.


----------

